# built in refugium ideas? w/ mock up pics



## trout (Mar 21, 2012)

cant hold off anymore, the saltwater bug has got me, and have decided to try a nano reef. the build Im considering is using a 12g long I already have and adding a DIY refugium on one side (I would prefer to avoid a sump) with macro algae on one side of a divider and going down through some LR rubble and back into tank via return pump.

Trying to figure out how large to build it to make it effective, but thinking roughly 5-6" (tank is 36" glass) using either acrylic or glass, but have read acrylic to glass doesnt bond well. would it matter for doing what Im planning? what thickness would you recommend, same as the tank itself? I found a good example of this with a 5.5g but cant find it anymore. 

go easy on me, total SW beginner, have been doing lots of research so far....just in the planning stages and looking for some ideas as far this possibly crazy plan goes....feel free to give me other options :bigsmile: but I reckon most will say to use a sump and do it right????


----------



## marko (Jun 11, 2010)

A DIY refugium might be tricky, I would personally rather make a sump rather than a DIY refugium sounds like a problem waiting to happen. I have a HOB refugium 2.5 gallon with a pump which only cost 30$ for both used, well worth the money as I don't have to worry about leaks and such. A sump would be great as you could undoubtedly double you water column the more the better as only having 12 gallons will limit your bio load, if you had a 10gallon sump you would have more water to work with. But you don't have to use either /sump/fuge, you could just have the tank as it's only 12 gallons a 5 gallon bucket would be enough to do a huge water change that's what I would do.


----------



## trout (Mar 21, 2012)

thanks for the feedback and tips marko! looks like I definately still got lots to learn...

took a few mock up pics of what I was thinking of doing, with two different layouts. reading and learning more after my initial post, looks like this would technically be an in tank sump, more so than a refugium. I guess I'm trying to do an AIO diy with this tank, with a section for some macro algae/refugium. Is this even worth doing on such a small scale? I'm guessing I'd loose anywhere from 2-5 gallons from the display portion to build the "sump" to make it effective

very rough mock up but i think the idea is there










two ways I was thinking, doing the angled will keep a better display



















but perhaps Id be better off not doing something this wild? I already have several small powerheads and silicone. either need some glass cut or would try it with acrylic. or scrap the whole idea....which btw is not mine, lots of examples of this on nano's on the net


----------



## marko (Jun 11, 2010)

Actually that looks pretty cool, from your first question I had a totally different picture in my head but your pics make everything clear, if you can make this work your tank will have a much higher success rate than without it I don't want to tell you to go ahead and have it not work out, but I can say that my tank is much happier with my HOB refugium hopefully someone with more experience in this area can help you out a bit ?


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

I've been considering the same but using a 20gal tank and possibly an AC110 compartment as a refugium?


----------



## trout (Mar 21, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback. I too think it would be beneficial if I can pull it off properly. Hoping to get a bit more feedback from some of the seasoned SW vets. It will be a pretty simple DIY once I get the materials cut. Planning on using RTV 108 as it should bond much better than plain old silicone. Just need to determine thickness, if I do end up doing this (very likely to happen) I'm just going to use acrylic as I need the overflow slits cut in and the hole for the return pump, that would be tricky with glass. If I can't get black acrylic I may just try using some black krylon on clear acrylic, which I'm thinking should be 1/4". 

I just need some final positive feedback this could work, as it would likely be the end of the tank if I mess it up.....


----------



## trout (Mar 21, 2012)

Alright, I've got all the materials to do this, scored a big piece of 1/4" acrylic from a buddy for free, have three types of silicone on hand, two pumps. I want to make this happen.

My only concern is if doing this with either layout I had planned may end up comprimising the structure of the tank itself....


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

Just remember silicone doesn't bond acrylic to glass.


----------

